# KNIFE experts KNIFE



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i am by no means a knife guru...i know the different styles of knives for the most part, i know several brands, and i know that a sharp knife can cut my arm open...now that that's out of the way, im looking into some knives to possibly base a collection around (i know, sounds kinda weird and creepy, but wtf, knives are cool)...anyway, im watching the shop at home network, and seemingly, a lot of their stuff is really strong, sturdy, and quality, as well as REAAAALLY good value...so my questions to the knife-savvy people among us are,

#1 what is your opinion on frost cutlery?
#2 what is your opinion on "steel warrior" 
#3 what is your opinion on "stag" 
#4 what are some tell-tale signs of a good knife, be it a folder, bowie, pocketknife...etc...
#5 whats the big deal about damascus(sp?) steel? is it worth it? and are all damascus knives created equal?
#6 what brands are the top dog among folders, tacticals, bowies....etc...?

thanks guys, im fairly up-to-date with kitchen cutlery, but other types of knives im pretty noobish...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love knives and have a half-assed knife collection, but AKskirmish is the knife guy here.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tactical == KBAR


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> tactical == KBAR


i actually ordered a kabar 2" plain edge concealable TDI along with the SOG seal pup elite. we won't have all the orders ready until the end of the month, but i can't wait.

r1, you should definitely consult with aks, i'm pretty sure he's the resident knife guru.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation. It will be taken from you and used on you.

Good quality, reasonable price knife is Cold Steel and CRKT knives


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

ive got a bunch of stags thats my pops brings home hes always ranting there the best, he knows his stuff so im assuming u can take my word for it


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

armac said:


> Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation. It will be taken from you and used on you.
> 
> Good quality, reasonable price knife is Cold Steel and CRKT knives


not if the guy knows what he's doing. someone reasonably proficient with a knife can open at least two arteries before an assailant can get the knife out of his hand. i've tested one of the guys at my gym who used to train kali. he told me to do whatever i could to take the weapon from his hand (a marker). after struggling for about 2 minutes i got it out of his hand and took mount. but by that time the insides of my arms were marked at least 5 times on each. the worst part is that i had 2 marks on my neck, one of which was on my carotid artery.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one of them butterfly knives like in armac's avatar, but where can you buy those sharpening stones?

My knife is very dull.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

you can get sharpening stones anywhere they sell knives. Hunting stores sports stores etc


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i got a 6 inch switch with the button, pretty nice and sharp as a motha f8cka


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i got a 6 inch switch with the button, pretty nice and sharp as a motha f8cka


Nice-Just no your local laws!!!!!What kind-got ne pics by chance!!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

What do you think of this AKS, whilst you're giving out your opinion, I might aswell ask










http://www.pzr-uk.com/Images/Photo-0046.jpg
http://www.pzr-uk.com/Images/Photo-0049.jpg

The other side is plain with a bloodline (I think that's the correct term?)

Excuse the bad pics, it's a Brusletto Hunter, a norwegian company who's been making knives since 1896, Edit: here is their website for anyone interested, http://www.brusletto.no/

Mines not like their new Hunters though, it's an older one, but I'm not sure how old.

Someone I know got it in a lot at an auction and they didn't want it, so gave it to me.

The new ones seem to sell for about $80-$100.

So I reckon my one must be quite decent, it's quite sharp, would benefit from a good sharpening I think though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> What do you think of this AKS, whilst you're giving out your opinion, I might aswell ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are an excellent companie sir-Good style and feel to them-I just had around 12 of them come through are shop-i was quite surprised on the quality of it for the price-I guess what I am trying to say here is that knife is a very decent knive-Not my cup of tea but I have nothing bad to say about the companie sir!!!!And free-sh*t it's a hell of a knife man-Being older like stated-it should be built even better than the new ones-The ones that came across our shop were older ones as well-n e where from 5 to 10 years old!!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome, thanks for the info man.

I couldn't really find anything else about how good it or the company were, all I knew is that it was a Brusletto hunter, heheh.

Seems like I've got a pretty good knife for nothing then


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

fattykins said:


> Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation. It will be taken from you and used on you.
> 
> Good quality, reasonable price knife is Cold Steel and CRKT knives


not if the guy knows what he's doing. someone reasonably proficient with a knife can open at least two arteries before an assailant can get the knife out of his hand. i've tested one of the guys at my gym who used to train kali. he told me to do whatever i could to take the weapon from his hand (a marker). after struggling for about 2 minutes i got it out of his hand and took mount. but by that time the insides of my arms were marked at least 5 times on each. the worst part is that i had 2 marks on my neck, one of which was on my carotid artery.
[/quote]

Did you read my post or did you just want to post your "findings". I said "Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation"

If you pull a knife out JUST to frighten someone you will have the knife taken from you. It is the same principle with a gun, if you are not going to use it, do not pull it out. Is that clearer for you?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

armac said:


> Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation. It will be taken from you and used on you.
> 
> Good quality, reasonable price knife is Cold Steel and CRKT knives


not if the guy knows what he's doing. someone reasonably proficient with a knife can open at least two arteries before an assailant can get the knife out of his hand. i've tested one of the guys at my gym who used to train kali. he told me to do whatever i could to take the weapon from his hand (a marker). after struggling for about 2 minutes i got it out of his hand and took mount. but by that time the insides of my arms were marked at least 5 times on each. the worst part is that i had 2 marks on my neck, one of which was on my carotid artery.
[/quote]

Did you read my post or did you just want to post your "findings". I said "Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation"

If you pull a knife out JUST to frighten someone you will have the knife taken from you. It is the same principle with a gun, if you are not going to use it, do not pull it out. Is that clearer for you?
[/quote]

maybe you could try not making vague statements then? either that or remove the stick from your ass. both would work.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info man.
> 
> I couldn't really find anything else about how good it or the company were, all I knew is that it was a Brusletto hunter, heheh.
> 
> Seems like I've got a pretty good knife for nothing then


yeah you got an excellent deal man and A hel of a knife to boot-treat it well and it should do the same for you-The edge retention on one from what I have seen is excellent as well-







Never a problem sir!!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

fattykins said:


> Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation. It will be taken from you and used on you.
> 
> Good quality, reasonable price knife is Cold Steel and CRKT knives


not if the guy knows what he's doing. someone reasonably proficient with a knife can open at least two arteries before an assailant can get the knife out of his hand. i've tested one of the guys at my gym who used to train kali. he told me to do whatever i could to take the weapon from his hand (a marker). after struggling for about 2 minutes i got it out of his hand and took mount. but by that time the insides of my arms were marked at least 5 times on each. the worst part is that i had 2 marks on my neck, one of which was on my carotid artery.
[/quote]

Did you read my post or did you just want to post your "findings". I said "Unless you are serious about using a knife, never pull it out in a confrontation"

If you pull a knife out JUST to frighten someone you will have the knife taken from you. It is the same principle with a gun, if you are not going to use it, do not pull it out. Is that clearer for you?
[/quote]

maybe you could try not making vague statements then? *either that or remove the stick from your ass.* both would work.
[/quote]

Because you have a fetish for things being stuck in your ass, do not include me in it Mr. Martial arts


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Come on guys-lets not derail this ne more please!!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

AKSkirmish said:


> Come on guys-lets not derail this ne more please!!!!


I thought you were upset with somebody and pulling all your comments?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet, thanks for the info AK...it seems like frost makes some pretty decent knives...ever heard of hen and rooster? if you wouldnt mind, i'd like an opinion on those knives if you've got experience with them. its almost like too good of a deal on HSN. but im always wary of sh*t like that, i dont like to be duped into thinking something is good, only to find out that its a cheap piece of tin...i'd much rather just order from cold steel and spend the extra cake to get a nice, durable knife that's going to be used and will stand the test of time, as well as look super good.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> sweet, thanks for the info AK...it seems like frost makes some pretty decent knives...ever heard of hen and rooster? if you wouldnt mind, i'd like an opinion on those knives if you've got experience with them. its almost like too good of a deal on HSN. but im always wary of sh*t like that, i dont like to be duped into thinking something is good, only to find out that its a cheap piece of tin...i'd much rather just order from cold steel and spend the extra cake to get a nice, durable knife that's going to be used and will stand the test of time, as well as look super good.


Well if this is the case man-i would actually save your money and go to an actual knife store-You will get alot better of a deal than n ething you can buy off of tv-plus this way it gives you a chance to actually place them in your hand and discuss on a face to face basis-Then you can go from there-They both make a "decent knife" but you already being into cutlery-I think ultimately you will be dissapointed sir!!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

My favorite knife is the Hissatsu from CRKT. My friend has a Bob Lum Tanto that I also like.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

johndeere said:


> My favorite knife is the Hissatsu from CRKT. My friend has a Bob Lum Tanto that I also like.


The bob Lum is a very popular knife-i can see why you would like something like that!!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

When you get into any new hobby I always suggest starting with the lower end stuff and work your way up to the expensive stuff. You'll appreciate everything about a custom piece if you've owned several mass produced pieces.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> When you get into any new hobby I always suggest starting with the lower end stuff and work your way up to the expensive stuff. You'll appreciate everything about a custom piece if you've owned several mass produced pieces.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.


Very true but thats not set in stone either-There are some very good manufacturers out there that can make a knife just as good as a custom-Just take William Henry for an example-One of the best when it comes to a manufactured knife-yet it's the price of a custom!!!! But I Must say there is still nothing like owning a hand built piece!!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've had bottom of the barrel pieces, such as Mtech and other silly wholesale brand names...my first REAL knife purchase was last year, when i bought a timberline folder, i think dated 2001. 30 bucks was not a bad price on it, it was nice and comfortable, and sharper than anything i've ever owned...anyway, i've been looking to improve upon that, im into useful knifes, not designer bowies that look cool but really are impractical...i like deer skinners particularly, and boot knives. just been looking for something that'll stand the test of time, while also making a great display piece.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i've had bottom of the barrel pieces, such as Mtech and other silly wholesale brand names...my first REAL knife purchase was last year, when i bought a timberline folder, i think dated 2001. 30 bucks was not a bad price on it, it was nice and comfortable, and sharper than anything i've ever owned...anyway, i've been looking to improve upon that, im into useful knifes, not designer bowies that look cool but really are impractical...i like deer skinners particularly, and boot knives. just been looking for something that'll stand the test of time, while also making a great display piece.


Look into bark river knife and tool then-You should not be dissapointed in the slightest!!!A-2 tool steel and a convexed edge!!!







I would also suggest looking into fallkniven as well-Two awesome companies-


----------

